# Myspace Passwort gehackt



## thelighter2 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Forum
Ich bitte euch um Hilfe mein Myspace Kennwort wurde gerade gehackt ich kann es nicht zurückrufen weil es an der Anmeldeemail zurückgeschickt wird und genau die Mail gehackt wurde kann mir jemand helfen,kennt sich einer villeicht mit hacken aus und könnte mir meinen Passwort zurückbesorgen

Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe es ist sehr wichtig

MFG ALex


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (31. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Dir wird hier bestimmt niemand beim Hacken eines Accounts behilflich sein (strafbar!), selbst wenn es deiner sein sollte!
Wenn du Probleme mit dem Account hast, dann wende dich an MySpace!

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## thelighter2 (31. Januar 2008)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort wie kann ich michi mit Myspace in verbindung setzten gibt es eine Hotline oder sowas


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Findet sich so etwas nicht auf der MySpace Seite? Vieleicht unter Kontakt oder Impressum?


----------



## Mark (31. Januar 2008)

Hi!

...findet man seine MySpace-Passwörter nicht, wie die privaten Bilder auch, als torrent-Download im Netz?! ;-]
*scnr*

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## chrysler (25. Februar 2008)

@Mark: Wie kommst du denn auf diesen Unsinn?


----------

